# Boli CG



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Got a box from FPG OESU (04/98), I can't wait to dig in but I gotta let them sit from thier trip. Anyone have an opinion on these guys?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

fantastic cigar when its "on"


http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I have some with the exact codes. They are absolutely the best!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Very tough to find a box with age on it. Had 3 from 97 last year that were so earthy you could have grown plants in them. Never had a "bad" one.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

My opinion is, you should send me a few to try! LMAO The BCG is my all-time favorite smoke. The oldest I have had is '97 cabinets that are very special!


Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Heaven, thy name is Bolivar Corona Gigante!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

and it was deelicous(sp)
well anyways it was on
kfd


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Well I couldn't wait, I dug in to the box this eve.
The cigar tasted like saw dust for the most part but did have very short moments of glory. All in all not a good one!
The source is good so thats not a factor, so I'm hoping its just travel shock. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

You might wanna find out if they're frozen before shipping, if you're not already sure. That would make a difference. Just a though...

Brandon


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Update:
Had another out of the box over the weekend and.......OH BABY!!


----------



## LuckiLeo (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Just hangin'*


----------

